# Friday is looking good!!



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got my vacation request approved for Friday! Hopefully the weather holds out for us!!

For all you folks stuck at work:moon

Just kiddn:angel


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope so for your sake. What fish are you targeting.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *GOTCHA TOO (10/24/2007)*
> 
> For all you folks stuck at work:moon


For that comment, it's going to be rough as can be. :moon


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Am hoping the best for you.. I am gonna try to make it out too after cancelling today. This weather us CRAP!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Comeon guys its lookin fairly decent. Its a brake form the east wind!!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

The Shurketch crewwill be out there tomorrow............need a few more snapper in my freezer. Looks like next snapper season is going to be a short one, so enjoy catching them while we can...................Ed


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like I am going to try to sneak out a night trip before the weather turns.:letsparty


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's probably not bad at all out there.... here's the info from the bouy 60 miles south of the pass.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 bgColor=#f0f8fe border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wind Direction (WDIR):</TD><TD>N ( 360 deg true )</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wind Speed (WSPD):</TD><TD>5.8 kts</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wind Gust (GST):</TD><TD>9.7 kts</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wave Height (WVHT):</TD><TD>1.0 ft</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Dominant Wave Period (DPD):</TD><TD>7 sec</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Average Period (APD):</TD><TD>4.1 sec</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Mean Wave Direction (MWD):</TD><TD>WSW ( 240 deg true )</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Atmospheric Pressure (PRES):</TD><TD>30.09 in</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Pressure Tendency (PTDY):</TD><TD>+0.05 in ( Rising )</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Air Temperature (ATMP):</TD><TD>68.5 °F</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Water Temperature (WTMP):</TD><TD>78.6 °F</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Dew Point (DEWP):</TD><TD>45.0 °F</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Friday <U>was</U> good. A bit bouncy in the A.M., but got really nice in the afternoon. We caught a couple of red grouper, 1 small scamp, 3 jacks, and a limit of snapper, weighed a 5#2oz at the Destin Rodeo. Couldn't get the kings to bite, water may have been too cool. 

A wonderful day to end my fishing season. (I caught the last snapper of the day):clap

Tomorrow, I'll clean and winterize the boat.:reallycrying, then Sunday off to my other life in Arkansas.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy, it sure was nice this afternoon. I ran out Destin Pass around 1 pm.Seas were about 1 foot. Stopped at SW Edge and started trolling. Trolled down to the Nipple. Water looked good, but not much luck. Saw a bunch of birds working the water around 3 pm. Had two high-speed lures out and circled the flock twice. Got a strike on a cedar plug. Got the smallest blackfin tuna in the world. It didn't even pull drag out on the strike. Got one other strike about a half hour later and caught about a 3 pound mahi. Trolled until the sun went down and headed back to the Pass as the winds started picking up. I was able to run at a pretty good clip for my boat up until about 6 miles from the Pass. Coming through the Pass and under the bridge, the wind was already building up to 10-15 out of the north. Supposed to blow pretty good this weekend. Glad to get out for one last Rodeo trip. Heading north to Minnesota next week for deer season. Season opens next Saturday. Not the most productive season for me, but I'm in good shape for next year! Hey anybody know a good tuna kabob recipe. The tuna's not big enough for sushi. :doh


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I knew you hadn't been at work.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was good for us. 550-600 pound blue marlin to the boat.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

we need another one!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree. Lets start praying for Friday!!


----------

